# Help with set up please.



## siebenmark (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi everybody new to the shack and I am looking for a little advice on set up for HT. I have a 7.2 or .3? surround set up. Onkyo receiver, emotive 7 channel amp powered def tech towers for mains, powered def tech center, powered def tech tower surrounds, powered def tech tower rear surrounds. For subs I have three svs 12" cylinders. Subs are located one each on the side walls half the distance from the screen to the couch and on centered on the back wall. I used an spl meter on each of the subs one at a time till they read the same and then ran room correction through the onkyo. After that I crossed all my speakers to 60hz per the guys at svs and checked all speakers with the spl meter till they were all at 75hz. I think it sounds good but it just seems like its missing something. Not a real tech guy so not sure what the next step is. So I am asking all of you for your help with what to do next. Thanks for your time. -Mark:scratch:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

First off, send me all your gear and speakers and I'll check em! Lol! J/k. What exactly do you mean by off? If bass is a little anemic I'd start with looking into phase. I also use 3 SVS subs, and phase is crucial in my space. I had a 50hz dip that was mostly fixed by adjusting phase. An easy way to do this is run a test tone at the X/O point with one sub on. The LFE test tone in your AVR will be close enough if you don't have tones. Put your spl meter in the LP(tripod works great) and adjust subs phase til you see the most output.(C weighted, slow) Now turn on the second sub(2 on) and repeat, then do the last sub(all 3 at once). After this point, I usually leave all 3 subs on and move the 1st subs phase switch(then the 2nd) to see if it changes, just to make sure I've got the most output. (And do final tweaks) Phase is not a constant, but the X/O area is usually a trouble spot. There may well be an easier/better way, but this has worked consistently for me at home. If anyone else a better way, please post it. I'm open to a different technique to try.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh yeah, download, learn, and run REW to really see whats going on.


----------



## siebenmark (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for your help. Now with rew what all do I need? I read a spl meter, a external sound card, and the cables to connect it. Is this correct? If so what sound card do you recomend? And honestly what the does it do? Thanks again.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

siebenmark said:


> Thanks for your help. Now with rew what all do I need? I read a spl meter, a external sound card, and the cables to connect it. Is this correct? If so what sound card do you recomend? And honestly what the does it do? Thanks again.


Well, the short version is, REW is a tool that allows you to see visually, what your system sounds like at your LP, in your room. By running frequency sweeps, you can see frequency response vs. Amplitude allowing you to know how to adjust your systems low, or high spots(peaks and valleys) so you have an even playback throughout the frequency range. That way, in music for example, instead of some notes being loud, and some quiet, they playback evenly as the artist intended. Unless of course the notes are meant to be louder or softer. As far as sound cards go, I wish I could recommend one. I made my own cables, and ran them to my bedroom where my PC is, and used the built in one. I've since got a umik-1, and it works with our laptop, but I haven't been able to use it much. ...soon. Yes you can use an spl as a mic. Thankfully there are cal files, however I believe a calibrated mic will be more accurate. Wow, that was a windy short version! Lol hope you can make sense of it. I hope it even makes sense!


----------



## siebenmark (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks again for your help.


----------

